# smithy's bulk journal



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hi guys and girls

After viewing many shows recently ive realised i would idealy want to gain another 1.5 -2 stone before attempting to go on stage. Mainly needing my leg mass to increase , so ive decided to do a journal logging my progress or non progress.

my current workout

monday

squats

leg press

lunges

leg curl

seated calf raises

donkey calf raises

tuesday

bench press

incline db press

flys

cable cross overs

standing bicept curl db

seated hammers db

concentration curls

wed

shoulder press db

shrugs

laterial raises

reverse delt machine

delt raises db

front raises db

thur

deadlifts

stiff leg dead lifts ( may throw in some front squats aswell)

hamstring curl

leg curl (burn out sets)

calf raises

donkey raises

fri

wide grip lat pull ups

bent over row wide

seated row narrow

tricept dips

close grip bench

skull crushers

typical food

wake 4 x whole eggs srambled on wholemeal toast or 100g oats

8.00 tea multi- vits 2 x fish caps 2x liv 52

9.00  5 x weetabix with nat honey

11.00 pro -peptide shake with 5 g creatine

train around 12 - 12.30

pwo pro recovery shake

5 g creatine

2.30 2 x turkey steak with either brown pasta or sweet potatoe, mixed

veg. 2 x fish oil caps

4.00 work time

mrp shake or muscle milk

7.00 same as 2.30 meal or

2 x tuna sandwiches 1 x banana, oat bar ,

2 x fish oil caps

10.00 3 x ricecakes with cottage cheese

currently 14 stone and bf around 16% any help or advice would be great

:thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best with it mate, will be an interesting read


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate hopefully this will make me knuckle down and finally get my a ss in gear


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah will be watching this with interest mate... hope all goes well


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers lads

breaky 2day consisted of

150g of oats with nat honey

1 x nutri grain bar

1 x coffee

2 x scoops of muscle milk and 5 g of creatine

also just got back from the gym

had a twinge in my lower back for the past month which i did deadlifting so squats werent as heavy as i liked.

did

squats 1 x 8 @ 100kg

1x 8 @ 110kg

1 x 8 @ 110kg

leg press 1 x 8 @ 350kg

1x 8 @ 370 kg

1 x 6 @ 370 kg

leg curl full stack 3 x 8 slow with pause

seated calf raises 40 kg 3 x 12

donkey raises 80 kg 3 x 8

pwo recovery shake with 5 g creatine


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I like your training there, mate. Short, sharp & sweet.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be watching...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

breaky 4 x boiled eggs

1 x banana

1 x tea

1 x nutri grain

muscle milk shake

5g creatine

2 x multi-vits, 2 x fish caps, 2 x liv 52, cod liver and garlic

right chest /tricepts today

incline bench 1 x [email protected] 100kg

1 x [email protected] 110kg

1 x [email protected] 115kg

flat bench 1 x 7 @110kg

1 x 8 @ 100kg

1 x 8 @ 100kg

machine flys 3 x 8 @ 6 plates (weight?)

seated bicept curl 1 x 8 @ 20kg db

1 x 8 @20 kg db

1 x 8 @ 20 kg db

seated hammers 3 x 8 @ 17.5 db

concentration curls 3 x 8 @ 15 kg db

pwo pro - recovery shake

lunch i had to eat out due to exams today!!

1 x chicken sandwich

1 x lucuzade

2 hrs later

1 x blt sub

dinner

roasted pork, with sweet potatoe mash and salade

pro peptide shake

5 g creatine

2 x fish caps

trainning was good today had good pump from chest due to resting it last week?

start work at 12 tonight so got microwave rice and lamb steaks for my last meal before i go to sleep at work:thumbup1:

14 stone 1lb today


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

smithy26 said:


> breaky 4 x boiled eggs
> 
> 1 x banana
> 
> ...


Wish I had your job :whistling:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il sort something out if want


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

things look to be going well mate, chuck in a couple of bananas throughout the day for the extra cals. whats your job smithy?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

work at fords . electrical maintance, do split shifts, 4am to 12pm then 12pm to 8am 6 days on 3 days off. Good job night shift there not much to do


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats happy days mate, will you be posting progress pics bigman


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

4- 5 weeks ago @13 stone 10

Il post some in a few weeks!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok finished work at 8 this morning

had for breaky

7 x weetabix with nat honey

1x cup tea

had 4hr kip

4x boiled eggs

1x go ahead bar

1xcoffee

2 x scoops of muscle milk

5g creatine

trained shoulders and delts

Had a good trainning session today delts and trapz were cained at the end, shoulders are my favorite day ive taken note that some people have said my traps over power my upper body so i went a bit lighter today and did some higher reps.

dumbell press 1 x 8 30kg db

1 x 6 35 kg db

1 x 8 30kg db

shrugs 4 x 12 100kg

upright row 4 x 12 50kg

laterial raises 3 x 12 15 kg db

bent over delt raises 3 x 12 12.5 kg

pro recovery shake

5g creatine

lunch

lamb steak and brown pasta

dinner

mince balls with peppers and onion and brown pasta in tomato sauce.

2 x scoops of muscle milk

2 x fish caps , 2 x multi vits , 2 x liv 52,

3 x rice cakes with cottage cheese

off to work at midnight


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Why not have some meat for breakfast?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

if i could mate i would but cant stomach that im affraid


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

this page will be updated through the day

right home from work at 7.00 this morning

meal 1

7 x weetabix with nat honey

1 x tea

sleep 3hrs

meal 2

4 x boiled eggs

1 x coffee

1 x go ahead bar

2 scoops of muscle milk

fish caps x2, multi vits x2, liv52 x 2

5g creatine

training today lower back , hams , calves

dead lifts

1x 12 at 100kg

1x12 at 140 kg

1x8 at 160 kg

1x6 at 180 kg

stiff leg deads

4 x 12 at 60kg

hamstring curl

3 x 12 at 6 plates ( duno weight)

seated calf raises

3 x 12 @ 40 kg

donkey raises

3 x 12 at 80kg

meal 3

pro pep shake (pwo)

5g creatine

meal 4

2 x chicken fillets with peppers and onion and brown pasta

meal 5

muscle milk

2 x fish caps

meal 6

7x weetabix with nat honey

meal 7

3 x rice cakes with cottage cheese


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

where in southampton do you train? you ever trained at calmore gym?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ive trainned every where mate, zone in town for 6 years, club halcyon, weights room , heath club in west end, im at pure gym in town at the moment, never been to calmore is that where u train.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

yes mate. proper spit and sawdust gym but its nice and friendly with some big, helpful guys (mixture of pls and bbers) and a laidback attitude to other people.

hows the weights room in pure? where is it in town?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well my mate works in there and he's at the british finals in october, so its handy to train there as he can help me alot. The gym is down by kingsland , opposite the park. Near debanhams .Its a small place but very spit and saw dust too


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

smithy26 said:


> well my mate works in there and he's at the british finals in october, so its handy to train there as he can help me alot. The gym is down by kingsland , opposite the park. Near debanhams .Its a small place but very spit and saw dust too


Dont forget bud its changed its name since Nathan owned it. Its now called Kingsland gym.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right breaky today

meal 1

4 x boiled eggs

6 x weetabix with nat honey

1 x tea

2 x liv 52 2 x fish caps 2 x multi vits

meal 2

2 scoops of muscle milk

5 g creatine

meal 3

2 x chicken breast, sweet potatoe, grated cheese

trainning today back/tricepts

wide grip chins 3 x12

one arm row 1 x 12 @ 30 kg

 2 x 8 @ 40kg

lait pull downs 3 x 12 at 8 plates

tricept pull down 3 x 12 at 7 plates

close grip bench 3 x 12 @ 60 kg

kick backs 3 x 12 @ 15 kg

pwo shake

meal 4

went to a barbe -q

3 x chicken wings

2 x jacket pot

olives

salade

glass of white wine

work at 10

meal 5

7 x weetabix with nat honey

meal 6

2 x scoops of muscle milk

5 g creatine


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right days off from trainning this weekend. ( will update through the day)

breaky today (7.00)

cheat meal

2 x fried egg and bacon sandwich

1 x tea

meal 2 (9.00)

7 x weetabix with natural honey

2 scoops of muscle milk

2 x fish caps , 2 x liv 52 , 2 x multi vits

5g creatine

meal 3

chicken with rice and veg in sweetsour sauce

snack 3 x rice cakes with cottage cheese

meal 4

2 x scoops of muscle milk

meal 5

pizza


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

hi bud you need to have protein with every meal eg every 2-3 hours . not just carbs on there own & may be add some peanut butter to last meal for essential fats . if you need any more advise just ask me bud thats what im here for


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers mate, il revise my diet, see u in the morning mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right sunday morning off to hayes for the show, il eating out all day so il post up 2night.

meal 1

1 x tea

7 x weetabix with nat honey

whey shake

basicly eat junk allday


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok monday today

woke

100g oats with natural honey

2 scoops of muscle milk

5 g creatine

shoulders / delts today ( should be legs but still got twinge in back)

reverse delt raises (bent over)

1 x 8 @12.5 kg db

1 x 8 @15 kg db

1x 8 @ 12.5 kg db

reverse delt raises (inclined bench )

3 x 8 @ 12.5 kg

laterial raises

3 x 8 @ 15 kg

shoulder press

1 x 8 @ 60 kg

1x 8 @ 80 kg

1 x 7 @ 80 kg

shrugs

3 x 12 @ 120 kg

up right rows

3 x 12 @ 50kg

pwo recovery shake

5 g creatine

meal 3

sweet potatoe mashed with tuna and sweetcorn and cheese

2 x fish caps 2 x liv52 2 x multi-vits

meal 4

200g steak

100g brown pasta

100g mixed veg


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right change of diet

ive weighed all my foods up now

meal 1

100g oats

4 x boiled eggs

 coffee (sweetner)

1 x actimel

2 x fish caps. 2 x liv 52 2 x multi vits 1 x cod liver/garlic

meal 2

2 scoops of muscle milk

spoon of p. butter

5g creatine

meal 3

200g of beef or chicken

200g of brown pasta or rice

100g mixed veg

train

meal 4

pro recovery (pwo)

5 g creatine

1 x banana

meal 5

same as 3 but with 200 gof s.potatoe instead of rice

meal 6

2 scoops of pro peptide

honey and p.butter

meal 7

tin of tuna with cottage cheese

1 x advcardo

roughy p = 330 c= 330 f= 120

still pretty clean but any advice would be great


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks much better diet wise with more whole food now for breakfast and a good mix of different carbs


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cool , wasnt hard to be better than the last one, hopefully after my mate looks at it and gives me his opinion i can tweak it here and there.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah i no wot u mean, but i pretty much eat plain clean food all the time its second nature now, the hardest thing is eating the whole 8 meals, iv been preparing my food the night before now so that helps, and i dont take any money to work so im forced to eat the plain sh*t i take with me....lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right first day of my new diet

meal 1 + 2

6 weetabix / honey

2 scoops of muscle milk with 4 whole eggs

5g creatine

train

chest/ bi's

bench press

1 x 12 @ 100kg

1 x 6 @ 120kg

1 x 8 @ 110 kg

1 x 7 @ 110 kg

incline db press

3 x 8 @ 30 kg

fly machine

3 x 8 @ 9 plates

dips

3 x 8 @ body weight

preacher bar

3 x 8 @ 30 kg

chins

3 x 8 @ bodyweight

standing hammer curl db

3 x 8 @ 12.5

concentration curl

2 x 8 @ 12.5

meal 3

pwo recovery shake

5g creatine

meal 4

200 g of steak

100 g veg

100g s potatoe

meal 5

whey shake

banana

meal 6

200g steak

100g b pasta

100g veg

meal 7

tuna and cottage cheese


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

trained legs today.

squats

12 x 60 kg

12 x 80 kg

12 x 110 kg

8 x 110 kg

20 x 80 kg

leg press

3 x 12 @ 14 plates

front squats

3 x 15 @ 50 kg ( slow)

leg curl

3 x 10 full stack

seated calf raises

3 x 12 @50 kg

donkey raises

3 x 12 @ 80 kg

weight today was 14 stone dead


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

update pics


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

one more


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

sorry about the quality, arms have gained just under half an inch and veins are coming through alot more thanks to the eq. still floating around the 14 stone mark. shoulders/delts 2moro and back on the strict diet , after a long cheat w/e!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok trainned shoulders today and delts

reverse delt raises

3 x 8 @ 12.5 kg db

rear delt raises on incline bench

3 x 8 @ 12.5 kg db

standing delt raise

1 x 8 @12.5 kg db

1 x 6 @ 15 kg db

1x8 @ 12.5 kg db

shoulder press

1 x 8 @ 60 kg

1 x 8 @ 80 kg

1 x 6 @ 80 kg

shrugs

3 x 8 @ 120 kg

upright rows

3 x 8 @ 50 kg

finished off on 2 x 20 @ 10 kg db front delt raises

food today

meal 1

8 x weetabix with nat honey

1 x tea

1 x banana

2 x scoops of muscle milk

5 g creatine

2 x eff tabs before trainning

train

meal 2

pwo shake

5 g creatine

meal 3

200 g chicken

200 g pasta

100 g mixed veg

2 x fish caps 2 x liv 52 2 x multi vits 1 x cod liver oil and garlic

meal 4

protein shake

meal 5

200g chicken

200g pasta

100g mixed veg

banana

snack a jacks

meal 6

3 x rice cakes with cottage cheese


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I would stop the trap movements altogether, they seem slightly to much all ready. I think deadlifts ect, will give them more than enough work.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Good progress, Chris. In over what time period did you put the extra 1/2" on your arms, and is there anything in particular you would attribute this to?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking realy beefy there smithy m8 great work and u look alot bigger than ur weight m8. great work


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i measured my arms around 8 weeks ago they were just over 17 " now just over 17.5 "

as for the reason, probably down to my first tren course

plus i used to train my arms alot , probably over train , so i have missed my arms out some weeks as my back day gives them a great pump


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

BIG GRANT said:


> looking realy beefy there smithy m8 great work and u look alot bigger than ur weight m8. great work


cheers fella


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so trained chest /bicepts today, had a great pump from the session.

bench press

1 x 4 @ 130 kg

1 x 7 @ 120 kg

1 x 6 @ 120 kg

1 x 8 @ 110 kg

incline db

3 x 10 @ 30 kg

flys

3 x 10 @ 9 plates

2 arm curl on cable machine ( dont no wot there called)

3 x 10 5 plates

concentration curl

1 x 8 @ 15 kg

1 x 6 @ 15 kg

1 x 8 @ 12.5 kg

hammers db

3 x 10 @ 12.5 kg

meal 1

150 g oats with nat honey

5g creatine

1 x banana

trained

meal 2

pwo shake

5 g creatine

meal 3

large meat feast pizza

meal 4

steak and veg in raps

meal 5

protein shake

honey

peanut butter


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

diet looks good today matey  ... only kidding mate... keep up the good work!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i no , but got home and the pizza was there looking at me needed to be eaten

:laugh:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

shorty said:


> diet looks good today matey  ... only kidding mate... keep up the good work!


another reason after the 3 day bank holiday i basicly had a cheat w/e, i eat loads, on the tuesday i was 14 .2 now back down to 13.11 , so im gona chuck a pizza in evey couple of days i think. :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

luck bar-steward! .... mind you your diet from the start has gone progressively better... so well done for that mate.

just don't post pics of that pizza :drool:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

well done mate, traps are awesome! hows progress of late?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers fella , not bad just had a weekend of rest so just leaving to go to the gym now.

Shoulders and delts today. Currently @ 14 stone 2, strengh is increasing by the week and im getting pb on most lifts at the moment. Still struggling to get all my meals down me but ive been pretty good up to now.

today

meal 1

4 x scrambled eggs in white baps

2 x multi vits 2 x fish caps 2 x liver 52

mrp shake

5 g creatine

train

pwo shake

5g creatine

meal 4

steak veg and sweet potatoe

1 x oat bar

meal 5

bowl of fruit and fibre


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep im trying mate, got to start work in a minute so still got 8 hrs of food to eat, still going for the 5 meals and 3 shakes a day its becoming a struggle though


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right trainning legs today

meal 1

4 x boiled eggs

4 x weetabix/ nat honney

1 x tea

meal 2

pro mass

peanut butter / nat honey

5 g creatine

train

squats

1 x 20 @ 60 kg

1 x 20 @ 80 kg

1 x 15 @ 90 kg

1 x 20 @ 80 kg

1 x 20 @ 60 kg

leg press

1 x 20 @ 240 kg

1 x 15 @ 240 kg

1 x 20 @ 200 kg

1 x 20 @ 200 kg

leg curl

1 x 20 @ 14th plate

1 x 15 @ 14 th plate

1 x 20 at 13th plate

1 x 15 @ 13th plate

seated calf raises

4 x 20 @ 35 kg

donkey raises

4 x 15 @ 80 kg

went for the higher reps today and my legs are killing me, going for this approach for the next month

meal 3

pwo shake

meal 4

large meatfeast from dominos

meal 5

pro mass with p butter and honey


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

food today

meal 1

7 x weetabix / nat honey

4 hrs kip

meal 2

4 x boiled eggs

pro peptide shake/ p.butter

train chest/bi'

incline press 4 x 20 @ 80 kg

machine flys 4 x 20 @ 7 plates

dips 4 x 20

hammers db 12.5 kg 4 x 20

concentration curls 10 kg 4 x 20

21 ' s x 4 sets

meal 3

pwo recovery shake

meal 4

steak / sweet potatoe / cheese

meal 5

same as meal 4

1 x orange

1 x apple


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

food today

meal 1

1 x actimel

peanut butter on toast

milk thistle tea

2 hrs kip

meal 2

4 x boiled eggs

7 x weetabix with nat honey

2 x fish caps/ 2 x omega tabs/ 1 x multi vits / 1 x cod liver oil garlic / 2 x liv 52

5 g creatine

3 x bcaa

train back/tricepts

meal 3

pwo recovery shake

5 g creatine

3 x bcaa

meal 4

turkey / rice / mixed peppers and onion/ garlic

1 x orange

1 xbanana

meal 5

pro peptide/ p. butter

meal 6

7 x weetabix with nat honey

meal 7

2 x scoops of muscle milk


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

looks like the trainings going well! :beer:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep definatley heading in the right direction, my weight aint going up as much as thought it would but im looking alot leaner then when i started the new diet and course


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok friday today , going to train lower back , hams and calves today and maybe throw some abs in.

food today so far:

stopped at mc donalds on way home from work this morning

meal 1

egg and bacon muffin

sausage and egg muffin

hash brown

fresh orange juice :thumb:

sleep 3 hrs

meal 2

4 x boiled eggs

1 x banana

1 x orange

1 x actimel

meal 3

7 x weetabix/ nat honey

omega tab / fish caps / liv 52 / multi vits/ cod liver oil/

3 x bcaa

5 g creatine

off to gym now

dead lifts

1 x 8 @ 140 kg

1 x 6 @ 180 kg

1 x 3 @ 200 kg (pb)

1 x 6 @ 180 kg

1 x 8 @ 140 kg

stiff leg deads

3 x 20 @ 60 kg

hamstring curls

3 x 15 @ 6 plates

leg curl

3 x 12 @ 14 plates

seated calf raises

4 x 12 @ 40 kg

donkey raises

4 x 12 @ 70 kg

happy with my deadlifts today, gona try for 5 plates each side next week, for a single. Just weighed my self and 14 stone 4 :thumbup1:

meal 4

pro recovery shake / 30 g wms

3 x bcaa

5 g creatine

meal 5

steak with roasted veg and rice

meal 6

steak and veg

1 x banana

2 x fish caps / 2 x omega tabs / multi vits

bed time

2 scoops of cottage chese


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

saturday and sunday day off rest , plus out on the lash 2 nite so preparing to be very ill tomoz.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

nither am i , but once wont hurt, cheers mate will do


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

quick up date

been very busy the last couple of days so havent really updated much. Been speaking to my mate who's helping with me my trainning, and he thinks i would benifit from losing some fat of me. So in 4 weeks when he starts his 16 week cutting diet for the british finals in october, i shall be doing it to.

Always wondered if i could cope with the dieting so we shall soon see. Maybe looking at cutting down to maybe 13 stone.

I hope to get to around 14 stone 6 in the next month.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Smithy is there a reason you dont have any protein with meal 3?

And there isnt a great deal in meal 2 either?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> Smithy is there a reason you dont have any protein with meal 3?
> 
> And there isnt a great deal in meal 2 either?


well my diet i have been given has more protein, the last couple of days i have been eating on the go so just sticking down wot ever i can get, but i no i havent stuck to it properly, this will change. I try and get 400g of either chicken/ steak a day, along with 3 x shakes, 4 x eggs and cottage cheese. ( diet is on page 3)

As for the hang over i was ok mate, i was up at ten the next mornin shopping. I think i spent more time queing for drinks than drinking .


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

smithy26 said:


> well my diet i have been given has more protein, the last couple of days i have been eating on the go so just sticking down wot ever i can get, but i no i havent stuck to it properly, this will change. I try and get 400g of either chicken/ steak a day, along with 3 x shakes, 4 x eggs and cottage cheese. ( diet is on page 3)
> 
> As for the hang over i was ok mate, i was up at ten the next mornin shopping. I think i spent more time queing for drinks than drinking .


I hope you know an abbatoir owner......

Starts gettin expensive with that much meat goin down lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

thursday 12th

trainned legs today had a good session , high reps like last week going to continue bulking for the next 2 weeks then im off to turkey for a week then starting the cut in july. weight was still 14 stone 3 today

meal 1

4 x boiled eggs

2 x wholemeal toast

meal 2

5 x weetabix/ honey

2 x fish caps/ multi vits / omega tabs/ 1 x clen / 1 x cod l & garlic / 1 x liv 52

5g creatine

3 x bcaa

(missed my shake)

train quads / calfs

meal 3

pro recover shake

5 g creatine

3 x bcaa

meal 4

steak / rice / veg

meal 5

muscle milk/ 2 scoops

apple

banana

2 x oat bars

2 x fish caps/ multi vits / omega tabs/ 1 x clen / 1 x cod l & garlic / 1 x liv 52

meal 6

tuna / rice/ veg

1 x clen

meal 7

2 x scoops of muscle milk

2 x fish caps/ multi vits / omega tabs/ 1 x clen / 1 x cod l & garlic / 1 x liv 52


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

been absent for a while now, still trainning hard though. I started my diet on sunday, along with my mate whos competing in the finals in oct. So im kinder following his footsteps .

meal 1 7 eggs , 5 whole

meal2 200g chicken , salade 50 g almonds

meal 3 200 g tuna veg

meal 4 protein shake

meal 5 pwo shake

meal6 same as 2

meal 7 same as 2 with veg

meal 8 protein shake

will log my process, 3 days in and starving already lol

all vits are the same


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

get some pics up for the before and afters mate, all the best with the diet


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah not bad mate, got up 14 . 2 in the end from 13.5. So now straight in to the diet see how i look in 12 weeks , still want to hit the 16 stone mark really then diet. But i may as well shed this fat, good luck with ures mate hows it coming so far

yeah i got a before pic il load it later


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

pic at the start of my diet, apparently i was told i was around 15% bf, but judge for yourself.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so day 5 of the diet everything is going ok, thought id be cracking by now but the low carbs arent really a problem. Ive dropped a couple of lbs so far, so heading in the right direction.

Ive also realised that my indegestion has gone along with the bad @ss syndrom and bloated stomach, so all good.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

got some wicked size in that pic big fella. that waist is going to be tiny when uve finished ur cut looking real good just stick at it mate it will be well worth it. grant:beer:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers grant il do my best mate, just come back from my birthday meal steak, salade, chips, 2 glasses of wine and half a birthday cake, il call it my cheat meal for the week i think. Looking alot leaner in ure pic bro u on a diet to ?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah mate just finished a 12 week cut, it went quite well. 18months of clean bulking from monday,good luck with your diet mate your going to look ace im sure. u competing??


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il see wot i look like 12 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok the diet is going ok, im craving cakes for some reason, and ive never really liked them.

so far today

6 x boiled eggs with bacon and mushrooms

1 x protein shake

100g chicken

100g chicken

50g almonds

200g steak with salade and cheese/tomartoes

il have the same again in 2 hrs

protein shake

tuna /veg or salade

protein shake


----------

